# New Holland 163 tedder



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on a local NH 163 4 star hydraulic tedder for sale with the digidrive. It's a 2005, he bought it new, it's in really good shape, paint's still really good, and it's a vertical fold. It's been stored inside and he's asking only $3000 for it. Retiring from farming.

I understand these to be made by Kuhn and they're a cheaper version of the Kuhn model (that last part is only heresay, I don't know if it's actually true).

I'm just doing my due diligence and thought I'd ask the experts here...any comments, opinions, thoughts on this particular model?


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

NH 162,163, and 169 are great tedders. If it's been taken care of you will not be disappointed. I Have ran the 163 & 169 models since I can remember til I went to a Pequea 4 years ago. (I think) The 162 was before dad let me tedd hay and hired helped get the new 163, I believe it was the corn crib he hit. 2 different friends still run the 163 & 169.

I remember the day the new tedder came. Dad was pissed cause I sent our pin with the 162. That was the day I learned when you get rid of something you check for anything removable and keep it. (clips, lynch pins, drawbar pin etc.)


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm running a 163 manual fold. It's a good machine. I would readily give that for a hydraulic fold in the condition you describe.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

This one got away from me. I'm pretty mad about it because I probably won't find another one in this condition this close, for this price. The guy sold it Friday, and I wished I jumped on it sooner. I just didn't think a tedder would be a hot moving item at the end of November...


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I run a nh163 manual fold as well. Its the same as the Kuhn and jd version, no cheaper no better built. Mine’s been good but is wearing out, not bad service given our rough ground.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Dad always said if you buy equipment do it out of season. If you find something like that and you want it you had better pull the trigger it won't be there long, there's always somebody looking for the same thing. Remember the old saying " you snooze you loose."


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hayjosh said:


> This one got away from me. I'm pretty mad about it because I probably won't find another one in this condition this close, for this price. The guy sold it Friday, and I wished I jumped on it sooner. I just didn't think a tedder would be a hot moving item at the end of November...


You have been fairly lucky/of good fortune, with regards to finding/purchasing equipment, don't give up. Maybe a better offer/deal is waiting in the wings. 

Larry


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

r82230 said:


> You have been fairly lucky/of good fortune, with regards to finding/purchasing equipment, don't give up. Maybe a better offer/deal is waiting in the wings.
> 
> Larry


You know now that I think about it, I recall sending you a link for a rotary rake near me that was dirt cheap (I think it was a Vicon) and you had said something to the extent of 'that would be sitting in my yard already'. And then it sold and I was sad, but eventually ended up with a really nice Miller Pro for $3000. So maybe you are on to something 

I currently am using a Sitrex two basket tedder that I've been using for 4 years. It does a really nice job. Obviously it takes me longer to ted than a 4 basket would (I can ted about 5 acres/hr on a field mowed with a 9' cut), but I'm not doing a lot of acreage so I suppose I can keep using it until I find another stupid good deal.


----------

